
Chesslin a 256 bytes chess program - nextcentri
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;olivier.poudade.free.fr&#x2F;src&#x2F;Chesslin.asm
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;olivier.poudade.free.fr&#x2F;arc&#x2F;Chesslin.zip
Published in 2600: The Hacker Quarterly Spring 2016
======
nextcentri
Chess in 256 bytes. That's less than two tweets. This makes the 1k ZX81
version look like bloatware. ‏@robmanuel

